# Question on DD Base Pay



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last night I got an order showing $15 for 11 miles.
Yes, I took it.
Why you may ask. Because it was for 22 items from one of the ritziest restaurants in the area,
and the value of the food was north of $550. Of course, you never really know the outcome in advance, but I would take that bet 24/7.

Anyway, it ended up paying me over $100 tip. Quite a bit over actually. It worked out to 20%.

Not to be greedy, but why did DD only pay me $2.75 for 11 miles?
I was under the impression that it goes up in steps according to the distance.

It isn't the amount. Its the principle.
So do they pay differently if the customer is generous?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

I actually did a 11 miler for them recently and DD pay in my area was $4.25.

Ask yourself this: what are the chances that this customer would have at first tipped $12.*25* on a $550 order?

Quite simple really, they almost certainly stole some of the tip.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> I actually did a 11 miler for them recently and DD pay in my area was $4.25.
> 
> Ask yourself this: what are the chances that this customer would have at first tipped $12.*25* on a $550 order?
> 
> Quite simple really, they almost certainly stole some of the tip.


That is what I'm saying. How can 11 miles be $2.75 DD pay?
As for the tip stealing, I don't know. The tip came out to 20% of the food value, so I'm thinking they forked it all over.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Not to be greedy, but why did DD only pay me $2.75 for 11 miles?


Because Tony Xu, his flunky Chris Payne, and the rest of Xu's henchmen are a bunch of scamming LIARS, period

I've mentioned this on multiple occasions but I'll do it again...

If you were driving for DD during the summer of 2021 you received a notification from DD announcing their new pay structure. They said that "base" pay would be reduced for short trips and increased for longer trips.

They LIED. Base (minimum pay is a more accurate term) for BOTH long and short trips was CUT.

Before the pay cut the minimum in DC was $3.00. It was cut to $2.25. That's a 75 cent loss for every short and medium delivery.

Before the pay cut long trips never paid less than $5, now many long trips are paying the minimum $2.25

On multiple occasions I've received 10-13 mile no-tip pings for $2.25!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So do they pay differently if the customer is generous?


YES.

Eats and Grubhub do the same scam.

An order with a large tip has a 99.9% chance of paying the bare minimum payout. In my market the minimum is $2.25


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> That is what I'm saying. How can 11 miles be $2.75 DD pay?
> As for the tip stealing, I don't know. The tip came out to 20% of the food value, so I'm thinking they forked it all over.


That's possible, but I doubt it. What are the chances that you or the customer would notice that DD helped themselves to an extra $1.50?

Now multiply this little scam by just, say, 100,000 dels a day...


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> YES.
> 
> Eats and Grubhub do the same scam.
> 
> An order with a large tip has a 99.9% chance of paying the bare minimum payout. In my market the minimum is $2.25


Haven't seen this on GH yet, and to be fair their base pay in my market is far higher than the competition, but I am starting to notice more and more offers from them under $10. Not a good sign.

I'm done with UE, as per my recent post.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Haven't seen this on GH yet, and to be fair their base pay in my market is far higher than the competition, but I am starting to notice more and more offers from them under $10. Not a good sign.
> 
> I'm done with UE, as per my recent post.


GH does the same scam as DD and UE. They "adjust" their payouts based on the size of the tip. In my market the minimum payout for GH is $3.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The govt needs to step in and MANDATE that delivery drivers be paid a minimum $20 per engaged hour excluding tips and the "paypool" period should be no more than 7 days. Prop 22 in California allows the companies to use 14 day paypools which is way too long.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Never understood the formula used in figuring out base pay.

I'm only looking for miracles like $100 tips on $500+ food delivery. 

I give these $0 tippers a freeride, 'cause they were too poor to afford a tip [Not]








!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Never understood the formula used in figuring out base pay.
> 
> I'm only looking for miracles like $100 tips on $500+ food delivery.
> 
> ...


To be honest, this was the highest valued and tip amount I have ever received.
What is weird is that I had paused my dash to get gas and piss.
The moment I unpaused it, bam!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> To be honest, this was the highest valued and tip amount I have ever received.
> What is weird is that I had paused my dash to get gas and piss.
> The moment I unpaused it, bam!


I must say that I envy you!

Here is the kind of offers we get in my boonies market:

Yesterday right after delivering a GH order, I get a DD for $9.50 at a pizza joint. Number of items is obfuscated but I take it because it's the way to my main zone. Once I accept I see... 16 pizzas! The delivery is to a fairly well-off neighborhood so at first I'm thinking that maybe they have a big party and there might be a good tip. BUT, right after I get to the joint and talk to the owner who swears, cross his heart, that it won't take more than 20 minutes, I see an angry customer who demands a refund because she's been waiting for over an hour for her ONE pizza...

This is rush time so I immediately dump the order. Oh, and by the way, the screen tells me that that my rating will drop to 98%. And FWIW, I have not dumped a DD order for at least 400 deliveries...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> I must say that I envy you!
> 
> Here is the kind of offers we get in my boonies market:
> 
> ...


You could envy me if it were a normal ocurrence. But its not. And the only reason I posted it is that it struck me as odd
that DD paid me $2.75 which is the lowest pay in my area, for an 11 mile delivery.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> I must say that I envy you!
> 
> Here is the kind of offers we get in my boonies market:
> 
> ...


All I can say is Wow. The struggle is real. There is no mercy in this gig business.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night I got an order showing $15 for 11 miles.
> Yes, I took it.
> Why you may ask. Because it was for 22 items from one of the ritziest restaurants in the area,
> and the value of the food was north of $550. Of course, you never really know the outcome in advance, but I would take that bet 24/7.
> ...


I have noticed DoorDash has reverted back to it old ways again.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> You could envy me if it were a normal ocurrence. But its not. And the only reason I posted it is that it struck me as odd
> that DD paid me $2.75 which is the lowest pay in my area, for an 11 mile delivery.


Just be glad that it was not a double delivery… your base rate would have dropped to $2 from $2.75


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> That's possible, but I doubt it. What are the chances that you or the customer would notice that DD helped themselves to an extra $1.50?
> 
> Now multiply this little scam by just, say, 100,000 dels a day...


Stop pushing your constant agenda falsehoods and imaginary theft of tips that according to you occur over 100s of thousands of deliveries per day.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> GH does the same scam as DD and UE. They "adjust" their payouts based on the size of the tip. In my market the minimum payout for GH is $3.


Down in west Texas is 2$ min gor GH


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> I must say that I envy you!
> 
> Here is the kind of offers we get in my boonies market:
> 
> ...


That one chick may have been waiting that long specifically because of the 16 pizzas they were working on. Still I wouldn’t chance that order only because of the stories I read here.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just be glad that it was not a double delivery… your base rate would have dropped to $2 from $2.75


I had Uber offer me on Sunday another trip they wanted to add on for a $1.20 for seven miles and of course I thought about it and told myself Uber can F itself on that one…

Funny part they sent it again for $1.50 when leaving the restaurant and again no thank you Uber!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I had Uber offer me on Sunday another trip they wanted to add on for a $1.20 for seven miles and of course I thought about it and told myself Uber can F itself on that one…
> 
> Funny part they sent it again for $1.50 when leaving the restaurant and again no thank you Uber!


How embarrassing to even send a driver such low hanging fruit…

I think customers that do not tip properly should have their accounts suspended or be removed from system


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> How embarrassing to even send a driver such low hanging fruit…
> 
> I think customers that do not tip properly should have their accounts suspended or be removed from system


Or
Have their food eaten and we enjoy a free meal on them.

( I am not advocating to do anything illegal… Well… )

I wish we could set our own price per delivery of how much we will take as a minimum per mile and these apps would not send us these pathetic pings that the CEO’s wouldn’t even touch!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> You could envy me if it were a normal ocurrence. But its not. And the only reason I posted it is that it struck me as odd
> that DD paid me $2.75 which is the lowest pay in my area, for an 11 mile delivery.


I didn't explain myself very well, sorry.

What I meant is that I'm afraid we don't have such "ritzy" restaurants here. We have "fancy" ones as folks like to say, and a couple actually use real ingredients for their preps!

I think the largest order I ever delivered out of them was a smidgen over $200. 

$500+ is in a totally different ballpark.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> I didn't explain myself very well, sorry.
> 
> What I meant is that I'm afraid we don't have such "ritzy" restaurants here. We have "fancy" ones as folks like to say, and a couple actually use real ingredients for their preps!
> 
> ...


I can't begin to describe the castle I delivered to.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I can't begin to describe the castle I delivered to.


LOL.

Last night I made my last delivery not far from home, to a clearly over 1 million bucks house (super rare here.) When I pulled into the long and magnificent driveway I said to myself* "hmm, hopefully that $9 tip will go up." 

Nope! *


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I drive an area with thousands of gorgeous expensive homes, many of them ocean/bayfront, very opulent.

Aside from a few notable regulars, most tip worse than middle-class. I have quite a few blacklisted.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I drive an area with thousands of gorgeous expensive homes, many of them ocean/bayfront, very opulent.
> 
> Aside from a few notable regulars, most tip worse than middle-class. I have quite a few blacklisted.


Okay, *not for the first time, but definitely for the last*, I'm gonna ask you to tell us precisely* HOW you "blacklist" a customer on UE, a platform that does not disclose a customer's address until we have picked up the food.*

Dish, girlfriend, *dish!*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, *not for the first time, but definitely for the last*, I'm gonna ask you to tell us precisely* HOW you "blacklist" a customer on UE, a platform that does not disclose a customer's address until we have picked up the food.*
> 
> Dish, girlfriend, *dish!*


I remember crosstreets. They usually order from the same places. But even if this fails, I’ll DEFINITELY remember the name. It gets easier with time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, *not for the first time, but definitely for the last*, I'm gonna ask you to tell us precisely* HOW you "blacklist" a customer on UE, a platform that does not disclose a customer's address until we have picked up the food.*
> 
> Dish, girlfriend, *dish!*


If you drive in a big city it might be harder. I drive in an area with relatively few drivers and customers. So it's pretty easy to remember the name and general area. 

That said, I don't have anyone blacklisted. I've never been 'tip baited', as far as I can tell. Maybe the fact that customers in more rural/suburban areas are likely to get the same driver again, is a deterrent, IDK.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I remember crosstreets. They usually order from the same places. But even if this fails, I’ll DEFINITELY remember the name. It gets easier with time.


Sooo, are you saying that you reject the UE order AFTER you have picked it up?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Sooo, are you saying that you reject the UE order AFTER you have picked it up?


You don't have to pick up to see the name. 
All the info is there on DD after just accepting.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Sooo, are you saying that you reject the UE order AFTER you have picked it up?


No. You see the name before you pick up. The crosstreets are on the offer.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> You don't have to pick up to see the name.
> All the info is there on DD after just accepting.





Rickos69 said:


> You don't have to pick up to see the name.
> All the info is there on DD after just accepting.


I know that, but I was under the impression that Duchess only does UE.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> I know that, but I was under the impression that Duchess only does UE.


On UE you see the name once you accept. It’s the exact address that you don’t see until you start delivery.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> On UE you see the name once you accept. It’s the exact address that you don’t see until you start delivery.


Ah yes, you're right, my bad !


----------

